# Peptide Cycle



## bigpapabuff (Mar 13, 2013)

So im going to run a pep cycle. Im gonna rub ghrp2 and a cjc..either 1295 or 1293 not sure which.
Question one - which cjc and why?
Also I have always used cem rc's etc. Im assuming their peps are of the same quality?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey,

which cjc.... some argue cjc1293 over cjc1295 but i have had success with both.  
the cjc1293 is slightly faster acting and has a shorter duration for each dose compared to 1295.

just go with cjc1293 but both are ok to use.


yeah I have used CEM alot over the years both peptides and RC's (mostly the AI's) and I have no complaints so I'm sure you wont have issues.
just make sure you do your research, dose right and dont expect toomuch too fast. 
Peptides are awesome but unless your going to do a few runs of them over a couple years dont expect anythign crazy. much like hGH. but the gains and new cells build up nicely, shit i feel igf1 is better for mass over just hgh (nvm all the fake hgh to top it off)
I am a BIG igf1 fan. but i also likes the cjc ghrp combos as well.

have you ran igf1 yet?


----------



## bigpapabuff (Mar 17, 2013)

blergs. said:


> Hey,
> 
> which cjc.... some argue cjc1293 over cjc1295 but i have had success with both.
> the cjc1293 is slightly faster acting and has a shorter duration for each dose compared to 1295.
> ...



Thanks for the input.
No I havent run igf? Something I should consider?


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Mar 17, 2013)

try the Amino GF-2 from our lab it is a blend *of GHRP-6 & CJC-1295 AMINO GF-2*


----------



## blergs. (Apr 10, 2013)

bigpapabuff said:


> Thanks for the input.
> No I havent run igf? Something I should consider?




Heck yes!
I LOVE the stuff.
simple to use and effective, moreso then hGH in many areas (mass) and with out all the counterfits! 

I rec and use CEM`s IGF1 for a while now, got some of the des I may use in fall.  
I would rec the lr3 or des.

even all three is good, but if you havent used igf1 yet i would juyst rec a 6-8wk cycle of it before stacking it with anything.


----------



## bigpapabuff (May 9, 2013)

blergs. said:


> Heck yes!
> I LOVE the stuff.
> simple to use and effective, moreso then hGH in many areas (mass) and with out all the counterfits!
> 
> ...



Ok so it look like ill be ordering some igf then. Thanks!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (May 22, 2013)

So what are you ending up running? cjc? / ghrp2 and igf ?
I ask because i ran a cjc1293 and ghrp2 cycle for quite some time. Logged it on another site and all. Id be curious as to what you are running for sure and following along if you log it.


----------

